# Steve REND MOI MON FRIC! prob G5 demarrage



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

je vous ecrit de mon vieux ptit  ibook G3. Mon grand et beau G5 refuse de demarrer, jai eu de jolies petites lignes blanches verticales qui sont apparues et soudainement il a plante.

DE fait j'ai essaye de le redemarrer et ce £$%$£^%&^ ne veut pas, la petite pomme apparait comme il faut puis lecran reste... dun beau bleu.

Ce bleu est vraiment tres beau et grand mais malgre tout ca le fait pas jai mon G5 depuis fevrier 2007 je crois qu'il n'est evidemment plus sous garantie.

Si qqun a une idee de genie. enfin bref steve si tu nous lis.... rends moi mon fric ou alors je sais pas remplace mon G5

tain plus de 1000


----------



## kriso (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> je vous ecrit de mon vieux ptit  ibook G3. Mon grand et beau G5 refuse de demarrer, jai eu de jolies petites lignes blanches verticales qui sont apparues et soudainement il a plante.
> 
> ...



ça c'est pas le genre de message qui va donner envie de t'aider.
Tu recommences depuis le début, tu donnes beaucoup plus de détails et tu vas faire un tour.
Tu reviens et tu verras ça ira beaucoup mieux 
On t'entend pour t'aider mais bon, il faut refroidir la machine avant.


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

bon bon effectivement j'ai perdu les pedales je m'en excuse  mais comme je suis en train de prendre part a une compet de photo et aue jetais en train de les uploader :hein:


Bon je recommence du debut 

j'etais en train de passer mes photos sur iphoto pour ensuite les planquer sur mon flickr quand soudainement, mon G5 a plante et il y a eu l'apparition de lignes blanches verticales sur l'ecran. Je me suis pas trop posee de questions et apres avoir remarque quil ne voulait plus bouger jai rebooter via bouton aui se trouve derriere lecran. il ne s est rien passe donc deconnecte secteur puis reconnecte secteur et j'ai reessaye.... tjs rien. 


Je suis desesperee... je ne sais plus quoi faire. jai chante une chanson d'amour au G5 il n'en veut rien... je suis allee faire une ptite ballade... il campait sur ses positions.

est-ce aue cela pue? vais je devoir lemmener chez le docteur??

je preferais pas jai besoin de lui pour le moment.


au passage desole du manque de ponctuation mais mon ibook est anglais.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

En plus, s'il a acheté un G5 en 2007, il s'est fait grave enfler .
Mais c'est vrai que je serais à sa place, j'aurais aussi les boules.


----------



## kriso (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> bon bon effectivement j'ai perdu les pedales je m'en excuse  mais comme je suis en train de prendre part a une compet de photo et aue jetais en train de les uploader :hein:
> 
> 
> Bon je recommence du debut
> ...



Et bien sûr, tu n'as pas de disque externe bootable ni de back-up de tes données


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

kriso a dit:


> Et bien sûr, tu n'as pas de disque externe bootable ni de back-up de tes données



C'est son disque dur qui serait mort?


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

1) as tu un backup? (c.f kriso) soit sur un disque externe, soit sur le net, soit sur un disque...?
2) es tu sur que c'est un G5 (c.f pithiviers) ou bien un Intel? Car 2007, les machines vendues a cette epoque etait deja des Intels. Regarde sur ta boite.
3) regarde ton # de serie, et va voir ici. Tu rentres dedans?
Si oui, tant mieux, fait le passer en extension
Si non, euh....

@pithiviers: non, pt'et la carte graphique/système video (car pour avoir des traits sur l'ecran... ca risque d'etre materiel, mais graphique. Le disque dur HS, ca serai pas de demarrage.

@starwalker: il fait bong?
@starwalker: tu peux mettre un disque, redemarrer et appuer sur D? (je crois que c'est D, a verifier sur le disque) pour lancer un Apple Hardware Test


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

pithiviers je te remercie de montrer ta pitie envers les autres macusers, ceci dit c'est elle et non il.

secondo je pense qu'on sait rarement au moment de l'achat dun nouveau pc des problemes qui adviendront un an et demi plus tard. Je n'ai helas pas le pouvoir de lire dans le futur, mais pour moi cette panne tombe vraiment au maubais moment.

kriso - non je n'ai helas pas eu le temps de sauvegarder mes donnees....c grave docteur?

Je suis vraiment deg a la limite si javais achet eun de ces pc du carrefour je comprendrais encore aue parfois il y ait quelques limites mais la mon bel imac pour lequel j'ai du faire des economies ca me fend le coeur.


----------



## kriso (10 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est son disque dur qui serait mort?



Je n'en sais rien mais je trouve que MacGé devrait faire une campagne publicitaire placée à la place de sa bannière pub de haut de page en faveur des clones de disques bootables et des Back-Up. 
Ou alors, ça devrait faire partie des conditions d'inscription sur le forum. 
Au moins, la plupart des questions auraient une réponse quasi immédiate et on aurait plus à poser à chaque fois les mêmes questions existentielles. 

Mais qu'est-ce que nous ferions sur MacGé dans ce cas ?


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

tucpasquic - non je pense avoir achete le dernier modele non intel du magasin.

ceci dit jai perdu les cds d'installations donc je pense aue je vais devoir le ramener a lappel store bon au moins je suis pas completement coupee du monde exterieur grace a mon laptop

roh toutes mes videos, audio enfin bref heureusement pour moi la ;ajorite des trucs hypra importants sont sur mon ipod

kriso - javais l'intention de cloner mon dd mais je nai meme pas eu le temps.  comme jai du commander mon externe sur le web il faut le temps aue ca arrive chez moi
mais bon la ca sert plus a rien

ben si je te disais jai utiliser mon mac pendant un pour uniquement alle sur le web donc laisse to;mber javais rien a sauver je commence seulement a faire qqch avec au debut ctait un investissement et puis c soudainement redevenu rien de tres important puis la jai de nouveau besoin car je recommence a creer

pascal oui avec isight machin bidule

en 2007 car cetait lanne derniere bon je me demande avec tout ca si je vais acheter un macbook et vendre limac sur ebay si ca coute vraiment 700&#8364; pour le faire reparer (je viens de lire ca sur le web) ca sert a rien de le faire passer pour pratiquement aussi cher qun neuf

On édite son message plutôt que de poster à la suite merci.
PS: merci de ne pas utiliser de langage SMS et autres abréviations.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> kriso - non je n'ai helas pas eu le temps de sauvegarder mes donnees....c grave docteur?


euuuh
depuis 2007 tu n'as rien sauvegardé ailleurs?

si c'est le cas, à l'avenir  faudra revoir la stratégie 
un ordi n'est qu'une machine , et toute machine peut tomber en panne
( la preuve ton fil)

les lignes ca sent jamais  bon, mais en plus, très vite après pas de redemarrage
là ca sent le souci matosse

=>SAV probable

edit
c'est vraiment un G5???? 
parce que acheté en 200*7*
c'est TRES bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> pascal oui avec isight machin bidule



Je rejoins pascalformac. A mon avis tu fais erreur et tu confonds Imac G5 et Imac Intel. J'ai du mal à croire que tu aies pu acheter un G5 neuf plus de 1 an après l'arrêt de leur fabrication (puisque les premiers Imac Intel sont sortis en janvier 2006 et remplaçaient les G5). Ou alors ton revendeur est un escroc.

Quant à l'isight, elle est présente sur tous les Mac, ce n'est donc pas une preuve pour dire que t'as un G5.


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

les derniers G5 c'est Janvier 2006... c'est a dire que tu aurais achetée une machine vieille de 1 an :mouais:
vérifie le n° de série ici
Ca devrait te donner plusieurs infos sur ta machine que tu viendras recopier ici (cmd+C;cmd+V ) pour que l'on sache 
le n° de la machine est sous le pied (il y a aussi des infos machines sous le pied, mais la page Apple sera plus précise )

@pithiviers: l'isight est apparue sur les iMac G5 en Octobre 2005 (soit quelques mois avant la fin des G5)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> pascal oui avec isight machin bidule
> 
> en 2007 car cetait lanne derniere bon je me demande avec tout ca si je vais acheter un macbook et vendre limac sur ebay si ca coute vraiment 700&#8364; pour le faire reparer (je viens de lire ca sur le web) ca sert a rien de le faire passer pour pratiquement aussi cher qun neuf


on a toujours pas le modele mébon

quant aux prix de réparations  lus sur le web ca ne veut rien dire
car ce qui compte c'est la réparation de la panne de ce mac

Et c'est un réparateur qui pourra après examen établir un devis

Et si tu envisages un achat 
c'est mac plus  disque dur externe pour les sauvegardes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @pithiviers: l'imac est apparue sur les iMac G5 en Octobre 2005 (soit quelques mois avant la fin des G5)



Tu veux dire *l'isight* est apparue sur les iMac G5 en Octobre 2005 (soit quelques mois avant la fin des G5)?
Par ce que sinon, je ne te comprends pas trop là.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

quoiqu'il en soit un G5 vendu neuf en 200*7 *c'est étrange


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> quoiqu'il en soit un G5 vendu neuf en 200*7 *c'est étrange


on attends la réponse...


----------



## kriso (10 Août 2008)

Je commence à avoir des doutes étranges


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

kriso a dit:


> Je commence à avoir des doutes étranges


 tu penses à quoi?

y en a plusieurs qui s'ennuyent ce weekend , il y a quelques fils avec des interventions gratinées...


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

alala, tout ces nwbs qui veulent arriver aux 100% de p4f 

bon, on a toujours pas la réponse:
Pt.#2: on attends (toujours )

c'est dommage, ca occupait


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

kriso a dit:


> Je commence à avoir des doutes étranges


des doutes sur quoi?

elabore car je ne vois pas ou toi meme tu veux en venir.

Tout ca ne change rien au fait  que mon imac G5 supra cher ne s'allume plus. 

bon je vais au sav


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2008)

tout le monde se calme :modo:


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

je suis calme mais ca me tue qu'on se moque de la situation dans laquelle je suis sous pretexte qu'on s'y connaisse plus que moi


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

on s'interroge sur un truc qui ne colle pas du tout
G5 vendu neuf en 2007

et on attend le modele


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> je suis calme mais ca me tue qu'on se moque de la situation dans laquelle je suis sous pretexte qu'on s'y connaisse plus que moi



On ne se moque pas, on attend juste que tu te décides enfin à vérifier ce que tu as comme machine, comme te le demandait Tucpasquic. Par ce que pour le moment, personne ici n'arrive à croire que t'as acheté un iMac G5 neuf en 2007.
Les personnes qui sont le plus à même de t'aider, ont au minimum besoin de savoir ce que tu as comme Mac en réalité et pas ce que tu crois avoir.


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

je la refait, pour eviter d'avoir a scroller tout en haut:
tu vas ici et tu y rentres ton # de serie qui se trouve sous le pied de ta machine.
tu valides, et a gauche, tu devrais voir apparaitre une image du modele de ta machine ainsi que le nom qu'il porte chez Apple:
soit tres probablement iMac G5 (17/20 inch - builtin iSight) (la derniere revision d'iMac G5)
soit un iMac suivi d'une mention early, mid, late suivi d'une date (a priori 2006)
apres, c'est pas possible techniquement (genre early 2007 - qui n'existe pas par ailleurs - ) car les modeles cité precedement sont des modeles anterieurs a ta date d'achat, dont le dernier est iMac late 2006

voila...
une fois que tu as donné(e) cette info, on sera plus a meme de pouvoir t'aider (bah ouais)


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Août 2008)

Pour identifier clairement la machine => http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1463

Désolé, la version française est indisponible pour l'instant (le support Apple est en pleine transformation).


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

c'est vrai qu'ils font des super pages de support la 
avec de la doc, des images... y'a un truc qui tourne pas rond 
(esperons qu'ils ne virent pas le support pour les anciens systeme, c'est con, mais ca depanne toujours )
sinon, mon lien fonctionne aussi, et ce avec le # de serie, ce qui est 'plus fiable'


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Bon, ben faut croire que Streetwalker voulait juste se plaindre et pas qu'on l'aide.


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

bon jai regarde et comme je pensais not eligible for warranty.

mais selon le ;ag ou je lai acheter ma garantie est valable DEUX ans donc je vais tenter. On verra apres c pas comme si javais fait une fausse manip c un prob apple donc a eux de payer pour


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> bon jai regarde et comme je pensais not eligible for warranty.
> 
> mais selon le ;ag ou je lai acheter ma garantie est valable DEUX ans donc je vais tenter. On verra apres c pas comme si javais fait une fausse manip c un prob apple donc a eux de payer pour


:mouais:
Mais c'est pas ce qu'on veut savoir si t'es sous garanti ou pas, ce qu'on savoir, c'est ce que tu as comme mac, c'est pas compliqué à comprendre.


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

deux ans? tu l'as acheté ou?
en fait... le truc, c'etait de regarder, _a gauche_ pour connaitre ton modele pour que nous puissions t'aider (tu vois, tu nous files des infos, un peu comme un indic, et nous, en echanges des infos, on te dis quoi faire... comme un dans film d'action avec des gangster)
alors, si tu peux recharger cette page, regarder a gauche... et puis poster ici, ca t'aiderai (je pense)


----------



## Streetwalker (10 Août 2008)

comme je disais plus tot



Third             2081             17-inch iMac G5 (iSight)


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

tu l'as dis ou? c'est ce que te donnes la page d'apple?
non, parce que ce que nous voulons savoir (nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler ) c'est que dit _Apple_ sur cet p*-n de page de support, ici:
https://selfsolve.apple.com/

resultat? (non, juste comme ca, c'est pas possible que ce soit le support, parce que third 2081...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> comme je disais plus tot
> 
> 
> 
> Third             2081             17-inch iMac G5 (iSight)



Fichtre!!!
Et sans indiscrétion, tu l'as acheté chez qui? Histoire que je n'y mette pas les pieds.

Désolé d'avoir douté de toi. Mais par contre ton revendeur me parait bien malhonnête.


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Tu veux dire *l'isight* est apparue sur les iMac G5 en Octobre 2005 (soit quelques mois avant la fin des G5)?
> Par ce que sinon, je ne te comprends pas trop là.



il faut faire attention à ne pas être trop péremptoire ni à répéter trop vite ce que tu penses avoir compris 
La plupart des imac G5 n'ont pas d'isight 

_(oui je sais, j'ai un ton condescendant, mais ce n'est pas ton premier post où je vois des énormités)
_


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> il faut faire attention à ne pas être trop péremptoire ni à répéter trop vite ce que tu penses avoir compris
> La plupart des imac G5 n'ont pas d'isight
> 
> _(oui je sais, j'ai un ton condescendant, mais ce n'est pas ton premier post où je vois des énormités)
> _


t'as rien capté toi


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2008)

relis ce que j'ai mis en gris, relis les posts du sieur, ça sonne comme creux, sauf à demander à virer des modérateurs avant de commencer à en recruter (mais ce post  a été comme sublimé)


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

demande a divoli, il va te sublimer lui aussi


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tout le monde se calme :modo:



voilà, ça veut dire aussi t'arrêtes de flooder 

EDIT: il m'a pu m'arriver d'avoir des pics avec Alèm, mais vois-tu, c'est aussi quelqu'un de très dévoué et qui a énormément contribué. Quand on a 447 posts, on emprunte un peu d'humilité. Fin du hors sujet. Je sors.


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

bon, elle arrive cette reference machine?
c'est pas qu'on t'aime pas, c'est juste que tu demandes quelque chose, on te guides, tu te loupes, on te redirige (pour eviter la repetition ca ) et tu te tires...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> Third             2081             17-inch iMac G5 (iSight)


Acheté en ...2007?



pithiviers a dit:


> . Mais par contre ton revendeur me parait bien malhonnête.


TRES 
sortie en 2005 , arret de production janvier 200*6*
oui 2006 pas 2007

en 2007 c'était la gamme imac macintel qu'on vendait neuf


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2008)

Merci de ne plus polluer ce sujet, stop au flood, des cartons ont été distribuer :modo:


----------



## Streetwalker (11 Août 2008)

pascal : je ne sais pas quand je lai achete je ne me suis pas posee la question cetait le dernier en stock donc je pense que cest tout a fait normal je ne crois pas non plus quils soient interdit de revendre apres date de peremption. ceci dit ca ne change rien a mes bidons que je me sois faite arnaquer ou pas mon ppc j'y tiens meme si il avait eu lintel avec ca naurait pas changer grand chose pour moi etant donne que la il ne me donne plus signe de vie 

et je pense qune partie des ppc G5 nont pas lisight car celui que jai est de la third


maintenant vous dites pas mal mais yen a AUCUN qui nest venu avec une solution CONCRETE a part se lancer des vannes ou men lancer. Je men vais pleurer au sav


Merci au moderateur


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Août 2008)

Ton problème semble en rapport avec la carte graphique. J'ai souvenance de cas similaires évoqués avec certains des derniers G5 et des premiers Intel (même si leur carte est différente).

Une recherche, ici ou sur MacBidouille, pourrait t'apporter des témoignages et étoffer ton dossier vis à vis d'un SAV retord. Car sans garantie, ça risque de te coûter assez cher.
Si tu lis passablement l'anglais, tu peux aussi fouiller les forum de discussion Apple.

Bonne chance.

P.S. : L'iMac G5 iSight fut une bonne machine, la question de savoir si tu t'es fait avoir est sans objet et il n'y a que toi qui peux en juger. Ce n'est pas tant ça qui nous importait mais de bien identifier la machine pour savoir s'il existait éventuellement un programme d'extension de garantie.


----------



## Streetwalker (11 Août 2008)

aaha moonwalker enfin qqun qui me comprend c'est peut-être du à notre second nom semblable je ne sais pas.

Bon j'ai décidé d'appeler le sav, je me dis avec tout les produits apple que j'ai ils me doivent bien ça.

Autrement vous pensez quoi de l'achat d'un mac mini pour le brancher à un ibook faisable ou pas??

:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Août 2008)

Streetwalker a dit:


> maintenant vous dites pas mal mais yen a AUCUN qui nest venu avec une solution CONCRETE a part se lancer des vannes ou men lancer. Je men vais pleurer au sav


Avant de préconiser des remedes un toubib fait un diagnostic
et pour continuer sur cette métaphore , on est comme des vetos , il faut d'abord savoir de quel animal on s'occupe


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

@startraker: on a rien dit car on trouvait la machine etrange (toujours pas compris le third la... 3° revision de l'année? late quoi )
pour le probleme de la carte graphique... j'ai posté, en tout debut, avec un probleme sur les imac, avec une plage de # de série, mais ca, apparement, personne ne l'a remarqué  (personne ne lis les posts alors?)

pour le SAV, t'as interet a te renseigner avant, car ils sont cotons quand tu es hors garantie, et avoir une prise en charge gratos de la part d'Apple, c'est pas facile.

pour l'imac et le mac mini, c'est non, aucun des deux n'est un ecran pur


----------



## Streetwalker (11 Août 2008)

je me disais bien bon..... j'ai pas envie d'investir dans un écran... fuck it.

Je ne vois pas en quoi ma machine est étrange  enfin si à part le fait qu'elle ne fonctionne PLUS mais bon c'est la vie on verra bien.
Je pense qu'un copie colle du site apple veut tout bien dire ceci dit je ne l'ai pas inventé


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @startraker: on a rien dit car on trouvait la machine etrange (toujours pas compris le third la... 3° revision de l'année? late quoi )
> pour le probleme de la carte graphique... j'ai posté, en tout debut, avec un probleme sur les imac, avec une plage de # de série, mais ca, apparement, personne ne l'a remarqué  (personne ne lis les posts alors?)
> 
> pour le SAV, t'as interet a te renseigner avant, car ils sont cotons quand tu es hors garantie, et avoir une prise en charge gratos de la part d'Apple, c'est pas facile.
> ...


Mais si, j'avais bien vu tes liens si pertinents. Je suis parti du principe qu'ils ont été utilisés sans résultat (=> iMac G5 iSight sans extension de garantie). :love:



Streetwalker a dit:


> je me disais bien bon..... j'ai pas envie d'investir dans un écran... fuck it.
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi ma machine est étrange  enfin si à part le fait qu'elle ne fonctionne PLUS mais bon c'est la vie on verra bien.
> Je pense qu'un copie colle du site apple veut tout bien dire ceci dit je ne l'ai pas inventé


Bon, la machine est identifiée, je pense. Quand à l'étrange, c'est que tu es un peu au royaume des geeks qui ne conçoivent pas qu'on achète après demain la machine d'avant-hier , même si elle te convient parfaitement. 

Si le SAV est vraiment dur de la feuille, pense aux produits reconditionnés de l'Apple Store, un iMac Core2Duo d'entrée de gamme d'aujourd'hui peut y coûter à peine plus cher qu'un Mac Mini, surtout si tu dois acheter un écran. La carte graphique en plan, c'est changement de la carte mère et donc dans les 800 . :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand à l'étrange, c'est que tu es un peu au royaume des geeks qui ne conçoivent pas qu'on achète après demain la machine d'avant-hier , même si elle te convient parfaitement.



Non, ce que je ne conçois pas c'est qu'on puisse vendre une machine d'avant hier en la faisant passer pour une machine d'aujourd'hui. Et surtout la vendre au prix d'une machine d'aujourd'hui.

Mais peut être que son revendeur lui a fait une super ristourne, et là ça peut commencer à se concevoir.

Mais là je crois que je suis hors-sujet.
Mes excuses.


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Non, ce que je ne conçois pas c'est qu'on puisse vendre une machine d'avant hier en la faisant passer pour une machine d'aujourd'hui. Et surtout la vendre au prix d'une machine d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> Mais peut être que son revendeur lui a fait une super ristourne, et là ça peut commencer à se concevoir.



j'ai à côté de chez moi une boite spécialisée dans le bureau
rayon info, traine un imac G5 isight
900 euros ttc

fin du HS

photo sur demande


----------

